# Under the Radar Events Affects 2012 Ag.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Keep an eye on these "under the radar events" that could affect 2012 Ag producers.

Keep an Eye on Events under the Radar in 2012 | Top Producer Magazine

Regards, Mike


----------

